# CPC Exam Inquiry



## arianejackson (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone! 

I am taking my CPC exam for the first time next month (July 2013) and must say that I'm not so much nervous anymore but just anxious to get it over with! (LOL) 
I have been going over Medical Terminology as much as I can and doing some practice coding questions from the AAPC study guide. I also purchased a practice test and was working on that. Overall was getting over 80% so not to worried about the exam except for the time management part and wondering how many long surgical questions there are roughly. 

I have gone over modifiers but I know how to just go to the front of my CPT if I "freeze" and forget one by mistake. 

Overall I'm sort of tired of studying and was just wondering is it truly "that hard" like some people say? Or if you were a good student learning the material was it really "that bad?"

Any suggestions would be great. Less than 2 weeks to go now and just looking for any feedback about the CPC exam. 

Thanks AAPC fellow members!


----------



## rsheets (Jun 27, 2013)

*CPC Practice Exam tips*

If you are getting 80%, that certainly is encouraging.  I would suggest doing more practice exams, however, and making sure you keep within the relative timeframe, that is, for 50 questions aim for 110 minutes.  

The CPC-I's I know suggest practicing until you are getting at least 85%.  

When you take the CPC Exam you are not allowed to discuss the exam afterward, so don't be surprised if no one tells you how many long op reports there were on the exam. 

I will say that I thought the AAPC practice exams were realistic and definitely worth the money.  Also, take the time to glean everything you can from them, so read the rationales for the questions you got correct as well as the wrong ones.  

Here's a link if you want to try a *free 50 question CPC practice exam*.

Keep you skills sharp during the time up to the exam, stay focused during the exam, and I bet you will do just fine!


----------



## CAS80 (Jun 27, 2013)

I took the CPC on 6/22 (still waiting for my results) it wasn't hard at all! It is the time that got me ... (and migraine mid test   ) just manage your time for each question and you will do fine if you are scoring well on the practice. Good Luck!


----------



## arianejackson (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the encouragement! I am looking forward to taking it and getting it "off my mind" but certainly going over things and just practicing is very good advice. I'm glad to hear it's not as "scary" as I thought. I have heard that the time management is a factor. Thanks for the tip about sticking to 110 min for 50 questions. That will keep me on track. I even heard that if you ask the proctor can announce when an hour has passed so you can keep on target. 

I really appreciate the reply's and thanks for the link for the free practice questions! Free is always good!


----------



## asmith31 (Jun 29, 2013)

I took mine this morning and I was a little nervous going in just because I kept hearing it was sooo hard! It was actually easier than I thought it'd be, and I finished over an hour early. Now comes the waiting game lol! Good luck!


----------



## arianejackson (Jul 2, 2013)

asmith31 said:


> I took mine this morning and I was a little nervous going in just because I kept hearing it was sooo hard! It was actually easier than I thought it'd be, and I finished over an hour early. Now comes the waiting game lol! Good luck!


Congratulations asmith31!  I'm so happy to hear that it was easier than you'd thought it would be. You finished over an hour early? That's wonderful! I know you're going to pass. I take mine on July 13th and am more ready to take it now more than ever! Let me know how it went ok? Thanks for the reply...very encouraging.


----------



## Jashani1 (Jul 3, 2013)

I took my CPC exam on the 6/29 & it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. Its all about time management. Also I didn't want to overstress myself so I didn't do any studying for it within tje week of taking it. Good luck on your exam.


----------



## mareesa18 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey I am also taking it July 13..and just as excited to get it over with...


----------



## arianejackson (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow Mareesa, I can't believe we're taking it the same day. Are you taking it in Ohio? I can't believe it's in 3 days! Ahhh! I have been going over the AAPC study questions...did all the practice questions I could and it's not that I can't find the answers or narrow them down so on that part I'm not worried. As Jashani1 said I think the biggest issue is going to be time management. But I'm sure we will do just fine!  Good Luck to ya on Sat!


----------



## MidwestCoder (Jul 9, 2013)

Good Luck to those that will be taking the test soon. I am scheduled to take mine August 8th. Hoping that all will go well.


----------



## aneilso1 (Jul 19, 2013)

*cpc Exam Inquiry*

Ruth,

Thanks for the free CPC question website.  I look forward to using it to help me with my 2nd attempt at the CPC exam.

 Angela


----------



## amiket (Jul 21, 2013)

*Question patterns*

What kind of questions do you generally get in the CPC-P exam?


----------

